
The travel industry is going to crap it's pants.  - mtjl79
http://tripfab.com/
======
ljf
sorry, not enough info for me to add my email...

needs;

more detail, even just 5 more words

location, if this for world wide users or US only

benefits of signing now other than just hearing about it launch in x months

idea of how far from alpha/beta/launch you are

